# Sodium Metabisulfite tastes awful.



## JohnF (May 26, 2005)

I'm using it to sanitize everything including my racking cane/siphon
hose and during transferring I get a slight taste of this junk.












It says this cleaner is fine to use without rinsing but I'm
wondering if it would be better to use bleach and just rinse with hot
water after.







I'm drinking a glass of commercial wine now (20 min later) and I can
still taste the S.M. Does this stuff ever wind up in the finished
wine or does time "wash it" out?







John F


----------



## geocorn (May 27, 2005)

As long as you don't use too much, most people won't notice the taste in the finished wine. Some people are extremely sensitive to sulfite and, as a result, will always taste it.


I only use the Postassium Metabisulfite (K-Meta) as I don't want salt in my wine and it is only 8% less effective than the sodium counterpoint.


----------



## NY257121 (Jun 11, 2005)

I use bleach, postassium meta, sodium meta,C Brite. when using bleach I rinse three times with water, when using sodium meta or cC Brite once with water. Never had any problems.


----------

